# Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe*



## enedwaith (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo allesamt,

leider wende ich mich mit wenig Hoffnung für unseren Teich an euch. Momentan haben wir ein halb gefülltes Wasserloch. Meine Großmutter der das Grundstück gehört möchte den Teich gerne weg haben da er ihr zu unordentlich aussieht und zu viel Arbeit ist. Eigentlich gibt es diese Diskussion bereits seit Jahren. 
Vor 2 1/2 Jahren habe ich mit meinem Opa der den Teich immer mochte aber mittlerweile gestorben ist, komplett ausgeräumt und sauber gemacht. Mittlerweile ist es wieder nur noch ein Tümpel der immer mehr Wasser verliert. Ich habe mich damals bereits erkundigt und immer gesagt, dass zum Beispiel ein Bachlauf von Vorteil wäre oder das wir passende Pflanzen brauchen die Nährstoffe aufnehmen. 
Der Teich steht leider auch fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, dazu kommen im Herbst Blätter vom direkt daneben stehenden Ahornbaum.
Das größte Problem ist aber einfach die Arbeit.
*Frage: Kann man einen Gartenteich so anlegen, dass nicht viel Arbeit nötig ist und wenn ja was muss noch regelmäßig an Arbeit getan werden?*
Da wir mittlerweile auch im Haus wohnen wäre ich bereits noch ein wenig zu investieren, aber nur wenn es einen Sinn hat.
Der Teich müsste jetzt geschätzt 1,50m Tief sein an der tiefsten Stelle. Die Breite mögen etwa 3 Meter und die Länge ca. 4-5m sein, glaube ich.
Ein weiteres Problem ist die Teichfolie wir haben gefühlt tausend Löcher in dieser. Was würden hier für kosten auf mich zukommen. 

*Falls zu Hause mein Vorhaben abgelehnt wird, wovon ich ausgehe, wie kann ich das Stilllegen des Teiches am besten bewerkstelligen. Der Teich beheimatet doch soo viele Tiere:beten*

Dies war erst mal auf die schnelle alles was mir einfällt, bitte seit nicht böse wenn noch Informationen Fehlen. Wenn ich zu Hause bin würde ich noch einmal Photos machen. 
Für Tipps mit denen man eventuell noch was retten kann wäre ich euch unendlich Dankbar!


gruß eine traurige enedwaith


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

:willkommen im forum enedwaith

das ist ja ein trauriger grund, der dich zu uns führt 

zeig uns mal bilder und zeig am besten deiner familie mal bilder hier von wirklich schönen teichen, vielleicht kannst du sie dann eher umstimmen! 

wenn das geschafft ist, werden wir dir hier ganz sicher bei einer neuanlage helfen und ihr habt eine schöne oase im garten


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hi!

so ähnlich gings uns mit dem Alten Teich  den der Vorbesitzer angelegt hat, er starb, und 15 Jahre wurde daran nix gemacht... ERgebnis: Sumpflandschaft...  Löcher in der Folie in Massen..  wir haben nen neuen Teich graben lassen  ( 35.000 Liter, 2 meter tief an tiefster Stelle)  kein Vergleich zum alten Teich....  die Folie haben wir uns fertig geschweisst liefern lassen, Kautschuk ( die teurere Teichfolienversion) und haben für ne Folie, 12x9 meter inkl. Vlies ca. 900 Euro gezahlt inkl. Lieferung


----------



## enedwaith (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo, danke schon mal,

ja traurig finde ich es auch. Ich habe es als Kind immer geliebt, einer Libelle beim verpuppen zu zu schauen oder auch heute immer noch den vielen kleinen wuseligen Molchen. Mit schönen Bilder ist da nichts zu mehr zu machen. Ich würde gerne von jemandem hören, dass man einen Teich anlegen kann mit dem man später wenig Wartungsaufwand hat. Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit jede Woche Algen aus dem Teich zu holen.

gruß enedwaith


----------



## enedwaith (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

@ Lucy79 einen schönen Teich habt ihr euch da geschaffen. Am liebsten hätte ich ja einen Schwimmteich  mit einer schönen Pflanzenzone.
Habt ihr Technik verbaut?

gruß enendwaith


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Wenn Ihr nen Naturteich anlegt mit vielen Pflanzen und ohne Fische, bedarf das eigentlich wenig Arbeit......  

vielleicht hilft das hier:


http://www.amazon.de/Naturteich-anl...=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336726237&sr=1-6


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

bei uns MUSS Technik weil Fische ;-)  schwimmen können wir bei uns auch gut... bei uns läuft ein 4 Kammerfilter, 2 Filter mit Japanmatten und ne 55 Watt Evo- UV.....   das Wasser wird nach der ALgenblüte jetzt wieder klarer...     haben gerade die Uferzone neu gestaltet und die neu eingesetzten Pflanzen wachsen schön    wir haben leider nur ne kleine Uferzone, die bepflanzt werden kann wegen der Koi, die räumen sonst alles ab *g*   

verschiedene Seerosen sind drin, __ Froschbiss, __ Krebsschere und __ Hornblatt wandern durch den Teich. der Uferrand ist mit nicht so hoch wachsenden Pflanzen besetzt.. mal schaun, was das im Sommer so wird...   Fotos folgen dann


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo,

und herzlich Willkommen 



enedwaith schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne von jemandem hören, dass man einen Teich anlegen kann mit dem man später wenig Wartungsaufwand hat. Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit jede Woche Algen aus dem Teich zu holen.



Es kommt darauf an, ob da Fische rein sollen oder ob es nur Natur sein soll.
Bei reiner Natur kommt es wieder auf die Größe und den Pflanzenbesatz an ... aber im Prinzip kann man Deinen Wunsch erfüllen.

Ich habe noch einen kleinen "Tümpel" in meinem Garten. Dort leben nur Pflanzen und ganz viele __ Schnecken. __ Molche habe ich dort noch keine gesehen, aber ab und zu badet dort auch mal ein Frosch.
Er ist klein (1,20m x 0,80m) und nur ca. 40cm tief ... aber vollkommen ohne Technik und sauber gemacht habe ich ihn das letzte Mal vor 3 oder 4 Jahren.
Die größte Reinigung übernehmen die Schnecken und die Nährstoffe nehmen die Pflanzen auf. Das Wasser ist Glasklar und war noch nie trübe.

   

Im Hochsommer bilden sich zwischen den Wurzeln der __ Iris etwas Fadenalgen, aber die sind sehr beliebt bei den Schneckenbabies.

Also theoretisch kann man einen Teich bauen und so gut wie keine Arbeit damit haben ... alles eine Frage der Anlegung 

Mandy


----------



## Nori (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Abgesehen davon wie die Sache ausgeht - einfach nur mal so eine Info zur "Arbeit", die ein Teich macht (keine Koi!);
Mein Teich bedarf eines täglichen Arbeitsaufwands von ca 1 Minute (Kontrolle und Ausleeren des Siebfilters) - das kann man aber auch mal ein paar Tage ausfallen lassen und wenn der Schwimmskimmer in Betrieb ist vergrößert sich der Aufwand auf ca. 4 Minuten täglich (wobei ich hier schon den Spitzenwert mit einer 2 maligen Reinigung des Skimmerkörbchens angesetzt hab).

Ansonsten plan ich pro Jahr einen Tag zur Reinigung der gesamten Filteranlage und Einwinterung ein und wiederum einen Tag im Frühjahr wenn die Anlage wieder aufgebaut wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

:shock lucy :shock

du empfiehlst hier ein buch??

wir sind doch hier besser als ne ganze bibliothek


----------



## enedwaith (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo,

also es sollen keine Fische rein, wenn dann nur das was von alleine in den Teich will. Dazu gehören massig viele __ Molche und in den letzten Jahren hatten wir auch immer einen Frosch. 

Mit Arbeit ist ein endloses ankämpfen gegen die vielen Algen gemeint. Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich im Standort mit der Sonne und den Bäumen.

gruß und danke für eure rege Anteilnahme und Hilfe
enedwaith


----------



## enedwaith (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Nachdem wir den Teich sauber gemacht haben wurden auch Krebsscheren in den Teich getan. Diese sind jedoch nach kurzer Zeit abgestorben, kurz vor Ihrem Ende war quasi nur noch die Mitte über keine "Blätter mehr". Wurden die aufgefuttert oder sind die weil die sich auch nicht mehr ganz fest anfühlten vergammelt?
Ich würde wenn gerne nur wenig Technik einsetzen wollen, am liebsten hätte ich ein Biotop welches sich von alleine im Gleichgewicht hält.
@ Nori das was du beschreibst ist ja nicht wirklich viel Arbeit.

Ich sorge heute Nachmittag mal für Bilder vom Wasserloch.
gruß enedwaith


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Servus Enedwaith

Herzlich Willkommen

Mein Teich > Klick (das ist ein Link) braucht nur im Frühjahr Pflege ...
Ich habe keine Fische ...



 

 

Der Schlüssel dazu liegt in den Pflanzen ... Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmal Pflanzen in einem Sand/Lehm-Gemisch, Spielkastensand geht auch.

Nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen in Kies/Sand-Gemisch (Körnung 0-4mm), ich habe Betonsand genommen, gesetzt und schon sind die Algen dezimiert. Natürlich nicht gleich, aber der Erfolg stellt sich mit großer Sicherheit im ersten Jahr nach dem einsetzen ein.

Im Teich-Anlegejahr sollte man sich aber in Geduld üben, gut Ding braucht weile


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Sorry .. Ich nochmal 



> Mein Teich > Klick (das ist ein Link) braucht nur im Frühjahr Pflege ...


 ...
um die vergammelten (braun gewordenes) von den Pflanzen abzuschneiden oder aus dem Teich zu keschern.

Und es funktioniert ganz ohne Technik ...

Wie ist das jetzt mit den Löchern in der Folie ?

Definitiv Löcher oder könnte es Verdunstung oder eine schlechte Kapillarsperre auch sein ?
Hängen Pflanzen von außerhalb des Teiches in den Teich oder gar ins Wasser ?


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**



enedwaith schrieb:


> Der Teich müsste jetzt geschätzt 1,50m Tief sein an der tiefsten Stelle. Die Breite mögen etwa 3 Meter und die Länge ca. 4-5m sein, glaube ich.
> Ein weiteres Problem ist die Teichfolie wir haben gefühlt tausend Löcher in dieser. Was würden hier für kosten auf mich zukommen.



Hallo Enedwaith,

und herzlich willkommen. Um Deine Frage nach den Kosten zu beantworten - alles eine Frage der Ausstattung, aber ein Stück PVC-Folie 1 mm in der Größe mit passendem Vlies dürfte um und bei 500 EUR kosten.

Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich. Wenn Du einen Teich nur mit Pflanzen und freiwilligen Bewohnern haben willst, brauchst Du keine Technik. 

Vielleicht im Herbst und Frühjahr ein bisschen Aufräumen und Laubfischen. Und definitiv auf dem Stück keinen Rasen mähen!

Guck mal, das hier ist so ein Teich.


----------



## enedwaith (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Digicat,

es sind um den ganzen Teich herum definitiv Löcher oder Risse. Die Folie ist in etwa so alt wie ich, auf jeden Fall 20 Jahre alt.
Damals als wir den Teich gesäubert haben gab es nirgends in der Umgebung richtig tolle Wasserpflanzen, wo bekommt man diese den in passenden mengen zu nicht horrenden Preisen her? Wir hatten auch so Pflanzen jetzt fällt mir der Name nicht mehr ein die mit Luft gefüllt einfach auf dem Wasser trieben, aber alle sind vergammelt. Warum weiß ich nicht das war auf jeden Fall sehr deprimierend.

gruß enedwaith


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Enedwaith,

das waren bestimmt Wasserhyazinthen, die sind in unseren Breitengraden nicht winterhart.

Pflanzen bekommst Du manchmal geschenkt, wenn Du hier im Flohmarkt nachfragst und jemand in der Nähe einen Überschuß hat.

Ansonsten gibt es Sortimente hier oder hier

Und auch bei ebay kann man fündig werden.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

@ Katja

die Buchempfehlung war ja auch eher dafür gedacht, den verwandten das mal zeigen zu können, wie sowas aussieht und was man dafür braucht bzw. eben nicht braucht


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

..und auch wenn sich hier einige wieder aufregen   unsre Pflanzen sind von www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de und sind top.... NULL Verluste, starke Pflanzen und günstig


----------



## Kolja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Enedwaith,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ein reiner Pflanzenteich ohne Technik ist wirklich nicht viel Aufwand. Alles was der __ Ahorn abwirft abkeschern oder evtl. einen Skimmer einsetzen. 
Ich mache nur einen größeren Einsatz im Frühjahr : Laub fischen, Baumsämlinge entfernen, Vergammeltes rausschneiden, Kapillarsperre kontrollieren. Das ist in einem Nachmittag getan.
Ansonsten zupfe ich nur hier und da mal was raus und genieße ansonsten den Teich mit all seinem Getier.

Ein Loch ist doch schon vorhanden, Vlies und Folie einlegen ist schnell getan, naja Randgestaltung dauert etwas länger (je nach dem was für Ansprüche da sind) und dann geht es doch schon ans Substrateinbringen und Pflanzen. In 20 Jahren hat sich viel getan, Wasserpflanzen sind gut zu bekommen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## StefanBO (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo,

ein naturnaher Teich muss keine Arbeit machen. Im Prinzip reicht es in vielen Fällen, alle paar Jahre mal zu schauen, ob keine Verlandung droht. Alles andere hängt von den "menschlichen" Vorstellungen ab. Ich habe eine seit vier Jahren wachsende Kleinteichbeckenanlage, und bisher keine nennenswerten Aufräumarbeiten vorgenommen. Also nichts, was auch nur ansatzweise Stunden dauerte, oder größere Bereiche abdeckte. Die meiste Zeit geht wohl für Bepflanzungen drauf. Wenn du schreibst, dass es deiner Großmutter "zu unordentlich" aussieht, werden jedoch wohl schon ein paar kleinere Pflegemaßnahmen mehr nötig sein  Und vielleicht mal ein paar Pflanzen etwas anorden und sortieren ... 

Dass der Teich anscheinend zu viel Sonne und Laub abbekommt, kann da schon ein Problem sein. Vielleicht kannst du einen Strauch pflanzen, der für etwas Schatten sorgt? Spontan würde mir da ein __ Sommerflieder einfallen, den man leicht durch Schnitt in gewünschter Größe und Form halten kann, und der auch nicht für Laubmassen sorgt.

Wenn die Neuanlage nicht zu viel Geld kosten soll, wären gebrauchte Teichschalen (Ebay) eine Alternative. Bei etwas Geduld und einer gespeicherten Suchanfrage lassen sich da Schnäppchen machen. Die kann man bei Bedarf auch noch mal umsetzen, und durch weitere Zukäufe ergänzen 

Außerdem lässt sich ein kleiner Dekoteich (z.B. Gabionen-Hochteich) im Vordergrund für die Großmutter erstellen, der besonders nett zurecht gemacht wird 

Für __ Molche empfiehlt es sich wegen der frühen Laichzeit, eventuelle Pflegemaßnahmen auf den Herbst zu beschränken.

Wasserpflanzen würde ich nur in kleineren Mengen und verteilt einsetzen, um abzuwarten, was sich wo am besten entwickelt. Nicht jede Pflanze wächst überall, und wenn sie dann in Massen kümmert und abstirbt, bringt das nur zusätzliche Nährstoffe und somit Algengefahr. Krebsscheren sind so ein Kandidat, der nicht überall wächst.

Bilder vom Teich und der Umgebung wären wirklich sehr hilfreich, um Tipps geben zu können.

Wasserpflanzen gibt es auch hier im Forum, vieles für Selbstabholer oder gegen Portoerstattung zum passenden Zeitpunkt auch kostenlos. Ansonsten sind Gartencenter und Baumärkte durchaus eine Möglichkeit zum Zukauf. Natürlich auch die hier empfohlenen Versandhändler, insbesondere für Spezialitäten und große Auswahl.


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Enedwaith,

einen Teich in dieser Größe ohne Fische zu betreiben, sollte ohne viel Aufwand möglich sein und auch ordentlich aussehen, wenn man die Ausstattung entsprechend auswählt.

Eine neue Folie solltet ihr nach 20 Jahren schon mal investieren.  
Die Pfanzzonen dann entsprechend so einplanen, dass sie ohne Aufwand alleine vor sich hinwachsen und das Gleichgewicht im Teich langfristig sichern.
Es sollte eigentlich nicht mehr Aufwand sein, als den zugeschütteten Bereich zu pflegen.


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich danke euch schon mal das ihr mir alle schreibt. Ich hatte mich auch bereits fast damit abgefunden, dass der Teich zugeschüttet wird. 
Das mit der neuen Folie ist, denke ich auch ein muss, auch wenn meine Großmutter nichts mehr in den Teich investieren will und kann. Da wir auch noch nicht so lange in dem Haus wohnen und auch dort gerade vieles machen und machen lassen und ich da mein Freund noch Student ist und die einzige Verdienerin bin, wünsche ich mir natürlich das es im Rahmen bleibt. Sonst kann ich das auch nicht.

So nun habe ich endlich ein paar versprochen Fotos. Zuerst einmal der Ist-Zustand. Viel Wasser fehlt, eigentlich war der ganze flache Bereich auch mit wasser gefüllt.
Auf zwei Fotos sieht man mal die Löcher! Diese waren beim Großsaubermachen 2009 noch nicht da.
Der Rand ist auch nicht das Wahre, auf dem Bild mit dem Roten __ Rhododendron sieht man ganz deutlich die vielen Blätter die man zwischen den Steinen nicht aus der Flachen Zone ab-sammeln kann, nachdem wir den Teich neu gemacht haben habe ich das ab-sammeln jede Woche versucht und auch im Herbst ein Netz über den Teich gespannt. Zum Schluss habe ich noch mal Bilder von unserer Dachteeasse gemacht, damit man mal ein Bild hat wie der Teich liegt.

gruß enedwaith


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Nun noch mal ein paar Bilder aus 2009 nach der Großreinigung. Hier waren wir soweit, dass nur noch hinten etwas mit der Sichtbaren Folie passieren sollte.

gruß enedwaith


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

guten morgen 

was für ein superschönes plätzchen 

der fügt sich doch toll in den garten ein, inkl. der bepflanzung drumrum. was für ein frevel, wenn der zugeschüttet würde...


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Danke katja,

ach ich bin eh sehr unglücklich, da wir die beiden Gartenkümmerer meine Großmutter und ich sehr unterschiedliche Wünsche an einen Garten haben. Ich sehe alles ein wenig lockerer und hätte gerne einen Garten mit Gemüse und Obst alles naturnah mit Orten Für Igel und Co. Meiner Großmutter geht immer mit einem Stönen in den Garten, hier muss noch was getan werden und dort sieht es Schrecklich aus und und und. Dann hab ich auch schon keine Freude mehr daran. Aber es ist ja ihr Haus und Garten, ich versuche jetzt halt immer mehr was von meinen Ideen einzuschmuggeln .

enedwaith


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Normalerweise heisst es ja immer ".. alles raus, größer und vor allen Dingen Bodenablauf blablabla..." - 
in Anbetracht der hiesigen Situation und des wirklich schönen Teiches würde ich lediglich eine neue Folie einlegen - notfalls könnte man sogar auf Vlies verzichten bzw. nur Vlies im Flachbereich verlegen.
Ich denke wenn da ein paar Leute zusdammenhelfen, wäre das in einem Tag erledigt.
In einem Kinderpool sollte möglichst viel Teichwasser gerettet werden, die Flachzone könnte schon vorab ausgeräumt werden, und dann könnte schon, nach einer Reinigung der alten Folie nach dem Portas-Prinzip (Wanne in der Wanne) die neue Folie verlegt werden.


Gruß Nori


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr den garten irgendwie in oma-zone und enedwaith-zone aufteilt.
dann könnte sie mit der nagelschere und dem staubsauger ran  und du hättest deine gemüse- und obstbeete plus teich 

groß genug wäre der garten ja für so eine idee, kann sie der enkelin diesen kompromiss abschlagen? 

p.s. kurz vor dem teich würde sich doch eine "trennung" anbieten, sie bekommt den vorderen bereich, du alles ab dahinter. sie wird ja auch nicht jünger und ein halber garten lässt sich schneller erledigen


----------



## Connemara (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**



katja schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr den garten irgendwie in oma-zone und enedwaith-zone aufteilt.
> dann könnte sie mit der nagelschere und dem staubsauger ran  und du hättest deine gemüse- und obstbeete plus teich
> 
> groß genug wäre der garten ja für so eine idee, kann sie der enkelin diesen kompromiss abschlagen?
> ...




Katja, das ist eine tolle Idee !  Der Teich ist einfach nur schön und lohnt den Aufwand ihn wieder instand zu setzen!!!


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Nori,

Was meinst du mit Bodenablauf? Wie meinst du die alte Folie reinigen, soll sie drin bleiben? Oh je wo soll ich die überhaupt schon wieder entsorgen:? Sollte ein Teich noch größer sein? (Bibber, das würde ich niemals durch bekommen)

Das erneuern vom Teich werde ich wohl alleine machen, habe unsere Freunde schon für die Wohnung und Flachdacherneuerung sehr strapaziert. 
Das ist auch nicht das, was ich an Arbeit scheue, mein Problem ist die Pflege im Alltag, wenn ich jeden Abend noch tausend Kleinigkeiten im Garten machen muss dann weiß ich einfach, dass ich das Zeitlich nicht schaffe. 

@katja, nee so einteilen lässt sich das ganze leider nicht, sie jammert ja immer das alles so viel Arbeit ist und keiner ihr hilft :-( Das ist nicht war aber in Ihren Augen so. Aber ich sehe auch nicht ein, das ich nur blödes Unkraut auf nackter erde jäte, das ist in meinen Augen einfach nicht der Richtige Weg.

enedwaith


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Ich danke euch noch mal allen für euren Zuspruch. 

Hat jemand von euch ein paar Konkrete Tipps, was lief falsch nach dem letzten sauber machen? Gibt es am Standort, dem Sonnenplatz und den Bäumen etwas was was ich besonders beachten muss. Habe ich eine Chance wenn ich den Teich am selben Ort lasse und neu anlege mit Ordentlicher Umrandung und dergleichen?

Danke enedwaith


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Enedwaith!

Was für ein idyllisches Plätzchen! Das wäre echt schade, wenn dieser Teich weg müßte! Er ist von der Anlage her schon sehr schön gedacht, also quasi "fertig", mit den großen Steinbrocken und den Rhododendren, das würde ich garnicht ändern. Er ist zwar etwas dolle rund, aber das Konzept würde ich belassen. Wer hat da nur mit der Spitzhacke die Folie erledigt???
Die vorgenannte Idee, einfach nach der Reinigung eine neue Folie darauf zu legen, finde ich praktisch. ich glaube auch nicht, dass dieser Teich ohne Fische so wahnsinnig arbeitsintensiv ist. Wenn das Wasser etwas trüb ist, meine ich, liegt das an den eingefallenen Blättern und abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen, die dort Nährstoffe produzieren, welche die jetzt vorhandenen Pflanzen nicht alle aufbrauchen können. Deshalb würde ich das Abgestorbene nach dem Winter und noch so 1-2x im Jahr herausholen und in ein Laubnetzt für den Herbst investieren. Außerdem vielleicht noch ein paar zusätzliche Pflanzen als Nährstoffzehrer setzen, gerade im Flachbereich. Das Wasser sollte sich bald klären und so sicher auch Deiner Großmutter Freude machen!

LG Ina


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**



> Habe ich eine Chance wenn ich den Teich am selben Ort lasse und neu anlege mit Ordentlicher Umrandung und dergleichen?


1000 x 

Hallo enedwaith,
wenn du dir eine neue Folie einbaust, die Uferbereiche der folie vor UV-Licht schützt, dann wird der Teich wieder viele Jahre ein Schmückstück im Garten sein.



Jeden Tag muss man ja auch nix am Teich machen, so schnell wächst das Grünzeugs auch ned  

um die Pflege wirklich auf ein Minimum zu reduziern solltest du auf jeglichen Fischbesatz verzichten - is halt leider so


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

nori meinte, nachdem alles abgepumpt und ausgeräumt ist, die alte folie ein bissel schrubben und dann die neue obendrauf, nix mit entsorgen 

zusätzlich würde ich an deiner stelle viel von dem kies in der flachwasserzone rauspacken, jede menge sand/lehm gemisch (oder sandkastensand) einbringen und die pflanzen dort direkt einpflanzen (ohne evtl. erde dran). noch ordentlich pflanzen mehr, über die nackte folie ein stück ufermatte legen und wieder wasser marsch.

so hättest du weiterhin ein tolles biotop für alles was freiwillig kommen möchte und außer ab und zu mal abkeschern sicher nicht viel arbeit damit.


----------



## Kolja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Enedwaith,

das sieht doch sehr, sehr schön aus. 

Wenn du keine Steine/Kies in den neuen Teich einbringst, wird es mit dem Sauberhalten und Abkeschern auch einfacher. Sand ist da eindeutig pflegeleichter und die Pflanzen mögen ihn.


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo,
ein Bodenablauf würde den kompletten Ausbau der alten Folie bedeuten - es müsste eben der Bodenablauf gesetzt werden, ne Verohrung, ein Filterschacht etc. - ist vieel zu aufwändig für dich.
Lass die alte Folie drinnen - hast gleich die Form vorgegeben, ist alles glatt und schon gepresst..
Freilich sollte im Abschluss des Flachgereichs etwas nachgearbeittet werden und eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre errichtet werden.

Gruß Nori
.


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**



> sie jammert ja immer das alles so viel Arbeit ist und keiner ihr hilft



dann soll sie sich doch aus der gartenarbeit komplett zurückziehen, ihn dir und deinem freund überlassen und nur noch durchschlendernderweise staunen, was ihr so daraus macht 

und richte ihr ne nette sitzbank an den teich, wo sie mit ner tasse kaffee alles genießen kann


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Ich seh nur eine Kleinigkeit: Dieser innere Ring, ist der gemauert? Da drunter verläuft sicherlich die Folie ... ist die Frage, ob man das entnehmen und neu aufbauen kann.


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

@ Doc:
Ist doch egal - dann halt die Folie über die Mauer legen - an den Kanten 
entsprechend das Vlies doppelt legen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Endewaith,

noch etwas ganz wichtiges für die Großmutter: Dort wo Teich ist, muss man kein Unkrautjäten!

Der Teich ist wunderschön gedacht und mit Liebe angelegt. Das nach 20 Jahren die Folie den Geist aufgibt, ist völlig normal.

Kann Deine Großmutter Dir den Wunsch wirklich abschlagen  (meine hätte das nicht gekonnt...)


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hach ihr seid so lieb,

ich habe mich vorhin mal getraut das Thema anzusprechen, ich will sie ja auch nicht gleich überfallen dann wird das eh nichts. Ich denke das ich sie überzeugen kann, wenn ich alles bezahle. Hach ja wir bekommen das schon gemeinsam hin mit dem Garten, jeder hat halt so andere Wünsche und da müssen wir halt Kompromisse finden.

Ja das mit dem Kies habe ich auch beim sauber halten nach dem groß ausräumen 2009 gemerkt, immer bleibt dort alles zwischen. Ebenso fingen sich immer die Blüten der Rhododendren und später die Blätter vom __ Ahorn auf der einen Seite in den dicken Steinen, wie in Bild 8 zu sehen. 

@ina1912 Ich hoffe keiner hat die Folie mit einer Spitzhacke bearbeitet, von uns war es keiner und ausser den Nachbarn die eigentlich ganz lieb ist kommt ja auch keiner so einfach und mit welchem Grund auch aufs Gelände. 

@doc, nein die Steine liegen nur auf der Folie damit nicht alles in den tiefen Bereich abrutscht. also die kann man herausnehmen. 

Ich werden die Angelegenheit mal mit meinen Freund besprechen, der interessiert sich leider nicht so für den Garten aber einen Wunsch abschlagen kann er mir auch nicht.

Ich frage mich gerade wie ich den Rand gestalte also den Übergang vom Wasser zu Land und dort müsste auf jeden Fall noch irgendwas hin was zwischen Rasen und Teichufer. Sonst kommt, wenn unser Mäher mal wieder etwas verstopft ist, sofort eine Ladung Rasen in den Teich. 

Okay die Folie über die alte Folie, ich werde gleich noch mal genau Maß nehmen, ich weiß auf jeden Fall das der Tiefe teil des Teiches auch noch mal in eine ganz tiefe und eine etwas flachere Ebene hat. Hinten die nackte Folie die stört enorm, da dort ja auch alles abrutscht. 
Mhm ich will heute Abend mich mal wieder ein wenig in die Thematik einlesen. 

gruß enedwaith


----------



## enedwaith (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

ach blumenelse,

ein Wunsch abschlagen, ja es macht sie halt alles fertig mit dem Garten und der Arbeit, ich weiß auch nicht wie ich ihr helfen kann. Für sie sicher eine Lösung aber für mich nicht, da ich dann keine Freude mehr habe wäre wenn ich jeden Tag die kahle Erde von unkraut zwischen den Beeten befreie wo es nötig ist. Aber vielleicht rede ich auch so leicht dahin, sie wird sicher schon einiges ausprobiert haben. 

Der Teich war immer von meinem Opa, meine Großmutter hat gesagt wenn er einen haben will soll er sich auch kümmern.  Tja nun ist es halt meiner *lach*

gruß enendwaith


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Vielleicht kannst deinen Freund auch etwas für den Teich begeistern - eventuell ist er etwas Technikinteressiert und will ne Filteranlage in Angriff nehmen???
Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich früher auch der totale Gartenmuffel war - am besten alles betonieren und grün anstreichen - dann hat man keine Arbeit damit...
ABER: Seitdem ich 2006 ein Haus mit bestehenden Gartenteich gekauft hab, hat sich meine Einstellung da grundlegend geändert - meine Frau war auch mehr dafür den Teich mit Pflanzen etc. klar zu bekommen - ich hab ihr auch dafür ne angemessene Zeit zugestanden - auf Grund der Teichform (zu wenig Flachzone) war es ihr aber nicht möglich ein überzeugendes Ergebnis abzuliefern.
Dann hab ich meine ersten Versuche mit einem Filterchen und einer UVC-Lampe unternommen und jetzt ist das ein willkommener Ausgleich für mich geworden - zumal der Teich und das Wasser jetzt so ist wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben.
Wir haben momentan zahlreiche __ Molche, 3-4 __ Frösche und ne Herde Goldfische - man sieht alles was sich so am Teichgrund bewegt - das ist schöner als sich vor den Fernseher zu setzen!


Gruß Nori


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Enedwaith!

Dein Problem mit dem Randbereich lässt sich auch ohne professionelle Hilfe und ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand ganz gut lösen. Ich habe die Folie senkrecht gestellt, von außen mit Rasenkantensteinen gestützt und von innen mit verschiedenen Feldsteinen, Obstgehölzwurzeln, die bemoosen, und Blumentöpfen verdeckt. Das macht die ganze Sache weniger künstlich aussehend und ist abwechslungsreich. Man kann größere freiliegende Folienstücken auch mit einer Ufermatte abdecken, die bewächst mit der Zeit. 
lG Ina
Anbei ein paar Beispielbilder:


----------



## enedwaith (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo Ina,

schön sieht es aus bei dir und wirklich nicht künstlich!  So ähnlich war es bei uns auch zum Teil früher und auch nach dem Groß reine machen. Aber kommen so, mit dem Holz nicht auch wieder Nährstoffe in den Teich. Stelle mir das mit dem Rand noch etwas schwierig vor bei uns, unter Steinen verfangen sich bei uns immer die Blätter und Blüten die in den Teich fallen.
So ich such jetzt mal nach Tips und Anleitungen.

gruß enendwaith


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich soll zugeschüttet werden *Hilfe**

Hallo!
Also wie das mit den Nährstoffen aussieht, können nur die Experten beantworten. Ich kenne nur die alte "Bauernweisheit", dass man in den Teich nur Obstgehölze legen sollte, da diese angeblich weniger Gerbstoffe enthalten. Da Du keinen zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag durch Fische hast, sollte das auch kein Problem sein. Und wie Du siehst, ein paar Büsche und Bäume mitr Blättern stehen bei mir auch rundherum (Kirsche, Weiden, Blutpflaume, Pfirsich). Habe aber mit dem laubeinfall nicht so die Schwierigkeiten, fische die am Wochenende mal mit dem Kescher oder der Fächerharke ab.
LG Ina


----------

